# Puppy weight standarrd



## Maltifan (8 mo ago)

I just bought a little 10 week old Maltese puppy. Absolutely adorable. But at ten weeks he already weighs 4.2 pounds. The person I got him from assumed me he would only weigh up to 7 lbs. as an adult. Does that sound like he's in the right weight category? Help!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations on your new Maltese Puppy. However, it would have been in his best interest to have stayed with his Mother until he was at least 12 weeks old. I am a bit concerned that the Breeder would have let him go at that age. And at only 10 weeks of age, his weight seems a bit high.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Agree with Snuggle's Mom. Based on how early you got him and the weight, you likely weren't dealing with someone who follows the guidelines for ethical/responsible breeding of Maltese. He should still be with the litter, and at that age would typically be much smaller.


----------



## Mia321 (Aug 8, 2021)

Maltifan said:


> I just bought a little 10 week old Maltese puppy. Absolutely adorable. But at ten weeks he already weighs 4.2 pounds. The person I got him from assumed me he would only weigh up to 7 lbs. as an adult. Does that sound like he's in the right weight category? Help!!


Congratulations on your puppy. Mia was 2.5 lbs at 13 weeks. The breeder estimated her to be around 6 lbs as an adult. She is now 6.4 lbs and over a year old. So 4.2 lbs at 10 weeks sounds a little high to me. Would love to see pictures of him.


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

Maltifan said:


> I just bought a little 10 week old Maltese puppy. Absolutely adorable. But at ten weeks he already weighs 4.2 pounds. The person I got him from assumed me he would only weigh up to 7 lbs. as an adult. Does that sound like he's in the right weight category? Help!!


Congratulations on your new puppy! Here is a chart I found online that may be helpful:









Maltese Growth Chart | Maltese Weight & Size Chart


Having a Maltese growth chart will it be able to help you track their development as they grow. Here's how big do Maltese get.




dogfoodsmart.com


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

Any pictures? The downside is that seems high and like he'll end up above the breed standard. He might be mixed with something. Some unreputable breeders will mix with bichons to get larger litter sizes. The upside is that it's less problematic for a larger less fragile mix to go home at that age than a breed standard Maltese. The American Maltese Association dictates that Maltese not be separated from mom and littermates until 12 weeks. Here's why. 12 Weeks Worth The Wait! | American Maltese Association But that's not true for all breeds. For the larger sturdier Bichon Frise, it's 10 weeks: Code of Ethics 8-10 weeks is the recommendation for many large breed puppies. We used to breed German Shepherds and did not like to keep puppies past 9-10 weeks. Not only do large breed puppies grow rapidly, they are also stronger and rowdy, potentially making it more difficult for new owners to bond with this excited, big puppy who is jumping, pawing and otherwise making life difficult. Also, a 10-week-old large-breed puppy is still a dependent baby; by 12 weeks he's changing. It's much easier for new owners to start the bonding process with an eight—to 10-week-old large breed puppy.


----------



## beatricevilson (7 mo ago)

I've always wanted a little Maltese puppy. But my parents did not share my wishes and bought me a white german shepherd. Maltese are white and so is a shepherd)) My parents humor is weird but that doesn't stop me from loving my puppy. When I saw this forum I remembered that I wanted a small dog. But you know what, it doesn't matter what breed of dog you have. It gives you love and devotion and that is the most important thing. And size really doesn't matter.


----------

